# Do You Know The Most Important Item In A Survival Kit



## agringo4u (Aug 26, 2011)

We can live for weeks without food and we can even make do without some of our tools, though they are definitely a big survival plus. However, the one thing that we can not survive without for longer than 3 or 4 days at the most is water. Our body is made up mainly of water and the organs need it to function. Though it is great to have a good supply of water in storage, for an extended period it would be best to know how to purify any water you can find no matter how contaminated it is. For anyone interested here is a good source of information on methods for purifying water.
Emergency Water Purification


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Agreed on the importance of water. However I must slightly disagree here. IMO more important than water is shelter. Depending on where you are you can go several days without water. However again depending on where you are without shelter you may not last hours. So myself in a survival kit the most important things are.


1. the mentality/ will to survive 
2. Shelter
3. A way to make fire
4. water or a way to procure water
5. food

After that would come comfort like improving your shelter and making it as comfortable as the situation allows.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, in those places where you really need shelter, you would probably have snow anyways, unless in the desert.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree on shelter being the most important, even without snow and freezing temps. Get wet on a breezy spring or fall day and hypothermia is a real possibility. Of course, proper clothing could be "shelter". Being dehydrated can contribute to hypothermia, too.


----------



## robsbunker (Oct 6, 2011)

I have watch many episodes of Survivor over the years, but none lately, to me that fire is important. You can find water but you need fire to heat the water to kill bacteria. Fire means life. You need it for cooking, and warmth. Next would be shelter, then food.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

robsbunker said:


> I have watch many episodes of Survivor over the years, but none lately, to me that fire is important. You can find water but you need fire to heat the water to kill bacteria. Fire means life. You need it for cooking, and warmth. Next would be shelter, then food.


The thing you have to realize is survivo is a TV show for entertainment! While I agree 100% that fire is important. The reason I say shelter first is as an example if it's pouring down rain and in the 50's your going to have a hard time building and keeping a fire in the open. But if you've procured shelter even if it's just under an overhang you can get out of at least some exposure to the elements. You can even maintain a fire in the right shelter. Back about a hundred years ago it seems when I went through survival school(s) in the army shelter/concelement was priority one. I even learned how to rig a brush shelter with a fire pit. Constructing a proper shelter will also allow you some semblence of warmth as well as a boost in morale.

Then IMO you can worry about a fire. If you remember in many starting episodes of survivor several groups went several days without fire ( at least till the first tribal council. Also if you have your emergency kit you should have ssomething to purify water in it from water tabs to a esbit or other heat/cooking source. 
But as I said that's just my opinion.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Faith in the Lord!


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Faith in the Lord!


AMEN! brother!


----------



## stand (Nov 15, 2011)

*people or a dog pack can kill you in seconds.*

and plenty will be trying to do so if shtf. So weapons and skill to use them come first. Then worry about the slower risks. You can make a "debris hut" snow cave, etc in an hour, so having proper clothing is enough "shelter".


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

What's most important will depend on the immediate situation. If you just fell through the ice, fire might be most important. If stranded in the desert water might be first. If the zombies are after you then defense will be your primary need. 

Any good survival kit will cover as many bases as possible although they can be tailored to the individual's local or, if travelling, expected, conditions/dangers. 

Any good survivalist will prepare for as many different possibilities as their intellect and finances allow but they will especially brush up on those scenarios they are most likely to encounter. 

Incidentally, my understanding is that exposure is the leading cause of death in wilderness survival situations. Most of those who died never lived long enough to die of dehydration.


----------



## stand (Nov 15, 2011)

*If you fall thru the ice, and get out*

you are going to be disabled in a very, very few minutes by the cold. I seriously doubt that anyone could build the multiple fires, reflectors, etc that would be needed to save themselves in such a short period of time. The shivering sets in almost instantly, and it renders you unable to do much of anything. A fire will only warm the one side of you. Without spare, dry clothes or fires all around you, (or heat reflectors) you will still freeze. The best answer, of course, is to have a friend, who has a sleeping bag, shelter, spare, dry clothing and can share body heat with you inside of that bag!

About all you can do under such conditions, if by yourself, is have a waterproof sort of sleeping bag, and crawl into it, until your body has again achieved normal temps. From the protection of the bag, then, you can roll up inside of the ponchos, bug netting, and groundsheet, and from there, get a fire started. Then you'd be ready/able to do the reflector, shelter thing, while your clothes dried out.

My sleeping bag for the BOB is self-made (of heavy duty Mylar "space blanket", with Velcro all around the edges). So I need not worry about it getting wet or torn. With proper clothing, the silk bag-liner, the poncho tent to block wind and precipitation and the hammock to get me off of the cold, wet, hard ground, this Mylar bag is good for sleeping down to 20+F. If it is colder, I will have to either heat up rocks and bury them under the hammock (inside of the tent, of course) or construct a debris hut, snowcave, etc. This bag is lw, low cost, very compact, and has no zippers to jam or break, no stuffing to lose via a tear, won't "pack down" and become useless if damp, etc. The velcro closures allow me to quickly, with no fumbling, get into or out of the bag. There is a separate, but attached hood, but in an emergency like the above, the "risk" of your exhaled air condensing inside of the bag is a lot less than than the risk of freezing off your ears!


----------



## gitnready4it (Dec 27, 2011)

Seems pretty obvious to me from this thread that there's a bunch of variables that will determine what is "most important". IMHO there is no single most important item in my B.O.B. Just the fact that we have one puts us light years ahead of most people when it comes to being prepared. Take a close look at your own surroundings and go from there. What's most important to me might be optional for you. Sorry for the rambling, just thinking out loud.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

IMO the most important thing is your BRAIN, learn as much as you can, practice what you have learned as often as you can, get what preps and survival items you think you need, and above all keep your BRAIN engaged. Never panic, think things through and rely as much as possible on your knowledge and training.

Keep your faith, but remember the Lord gave you the ability to think and act for yourself so don't get the total "the Lord will provide" attitude and expect that everything you need will be handed to you.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I notice only oldsoldier mentioned your brain as being #1 for survival. 
That is my #1 also. With that you can assess whatever else needs to be done, prioritize it, and execute it as needed. 

Have you noticed the basic difference between military trained folks and non? The ability to focus and think clearly, function efficiently, and survive when others are running around with their hair on fire in a panic.

Yup, your brain is your first and greatest tool and weapon.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

When on my boat it would be my PFD or EPIRB if on the ocean.

I've been giving water alot of thought lately and for a base camp purifyier where I live I think I'm going to build a still. Nothing is purer than water dripping out of a condencing tube.

My brothers in laws are farming people and his father in law claims that all of this liqiud being pumped into the ground to bring up natural gas & oil is being done to force all of us to rely on public water. He thinks the goobermint will then be able to put additives in our drinking supply that will influence how we behave and establish more control over us. It sounds a little far fetched, but may be a piece of the puzzle.:dunno: Sail


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The rule of three's*

Three miniuts with out air

Three hours with out heat

Three days with out water

Three weeks with out food

Three months with out hope


----------



## RamboMoe (Dec 16, 2011)

Actually guys, the most important thing is a clean air supply.

I win.


----------



## RamboMoe (Dec 16, 2011)

BillM said:


> Three months with out hope


That's interesting, I've never heard that before. How did they come up with this figure?


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Seems like the most important thing in anybody's kit is the attitude needed to improvise, adapt, and overcome. Skills, knowlege, and attitude are as important as the tools to start a fire, purify water, etc.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*An old maxim*



RamboMoe said:


> That's interesting, I've never heard that before. How did they come up with this figure?


The rule of threes is an old maxim from special forces.

Most people will lose the will to survive after three months with no human contact or any hope of renewing human contact.

Once you stop careing, you won't last long!


----------



## dragon5126 (Nov 30, 2008)

It seems the old farts here are the real winners... Right oldVet? The brain... without knowledge there isnt a single thing in the bob that will do a damned bit of good. drink all the water down at once and it's good bye charlie hello dehydration due to excessive urination. God gave us a brain with the expectation of us exercising it and filling it with knowledge that will make us capable of handling what life hands us hence, The Lord helps those that help themselves.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I can't argue much about having your brain engaged but would respond that those with a survival minded brain will probably have some survival supplies on them.

The main advantage of a survival kit is having what you need when you need it. I can make a fire using a bow drill or flint and steel. Gathering the materials however takes time. How much depends on the circumstances. With my kit however, the only time I need is the time it takes to reach in my pocket. I can gather tinder as well or I can have some fire starters in my kit. Again, time is the crucial element. You can stop bleeding with many different materials in the wild but If you have some bandages in your kit you save time. The same with food and water and shelter. I can build a debris hut or even find shelter under a downed tree with enough time and assuming it's light out. Or I can build a shelter using my survival blanket. Which is faster? I can boil/purify water in a depression by using hot rocks or I can use a chemical water purifier. The difference is time and energy expended. 

If you happened to be injured you may not be able to find or make the items needed for your survival so having a kit ready and on hand may literally spell the difference between life and death.

So yes, a brain is important but, depending upon the circumstances, it may not be enough without some supplies prepared ahead of time.

Cheers!


----------



## roym6015 (Feb 8, 2012)

Willingness to adapt,to roll with the punches and get back up is the most important thing you can have,a will to survive.You know you need water and shelter,food and a way to cook it.Your defense will be on the need or not needed,just go with the Boy Scout motto "Be Prepared" Depression is a killer be positive.


----------

